# looking for downloadable losi mf1 manual



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

does anyone know where to down load a manual for a 1st edition matt francis truck.
i like to keep a manual for quick reference and the one on losis site is illegible when printed.(it is not pdf formatted)
thanks for any help.
brian reynolds


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.teamlosi.com/Manuals/XXXTMF_index.htm :thumbsup:


----------



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

dustin, you and losi do ROCK.
thank you sooooooooooo much.
brian reynolds


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

No problem!


----------

